# Xbox One friends list includes Xbox 360, no cross-console chat



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One friends list includes Xbox 360, no cross-console chat*

Xbox One’s friends list options have been detailed by Microsoft, revealing that the console also flags up Xbox 360 players in your circle. You won’t be able to chat with them however.










The details came from an updated ‘Ask Microsoft Anything’ article on IGN. It’s the same article that confirmed Xbox One will function as standard without Kinect plugged in.

In the updated piece, chief Xbox One platform architect Marc Whitten said of the new friends lists, “You’ll see us add more in this area in the future. At launch, you’ll have your expanded list of friends and the ability to mark favorites so that it is fast and easy to play with the friends you care about most.”

He confirmed that cross-console won’t be an option, “For a variety of technical reasons – including the sound quality that I talk about below – we don’t support voice chat between the two systems. You will still be able to send and receive text messages to friends on both systems, however.”

“You see your friends on both systems,” he continued, “including their rich presence. My friends that are still on Xbox 360, for example, might see that I’m on Xbox One, playing Ryse. Since I can have more than 100 friends on Xbox One, if I go back to Xbox 360 and I have more than 100 friends, it will only show me the subset of my friends who are friends with me on Xbox 360.”

Source: VG24/7


----------

